# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## Inavm

Hallo, ik ben Ina, 64 jaar. Getrouwd met Kees en we hebben 2 kinderen en 8 kleinkinderen. Een rijk bezit!! Ik heb me aan gemeld om dat ik niet graag bij de huisarts kom en toch wel wat vragen over mijn gezondheid heb. hoop contact te krijgen en zo ervaringen uit te wisselen.

Een groet van Ina.

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Ina,

Van harte welkom op deze site. 
Inderdaad, wat een rijk bezit, met twee kinderen en acht kleinkinderen. 
Jolanda27

----------


## Inavm

Hoi , Jolanda, bedankt voor je welkom. Zit je al lang op deze site.Sorry, zie nu van neer je j e hebt aan gemeld En heb je er wat aan??
Ik moet nog een beetje thuis raken hoor,maak nog wel domme fouten.
Een groet van Ina

----------


## Raimun

> Hoi , Jolanda, bedankt voor je welkom. Zit je al lang op deze site.Sorry, zie nu van neer je j e hebt aan gemeld En heb je er wat aan??
> Ik moet nog een beetje thuis raken hoor,maak nog wel domme fouten.
> Een groet van Ina


Hej Ina ..
Hier kan je geen domme fouten maken !! 
Wij zijn hier allemaal om iets te leren !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

